# asbestos problem under glued down carpet



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

You can't pour concrete over the carpet. As far as your other questions, pictures would help.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Wet the carpet to keep the dust down--and remove it---Most states have instructions for safe tile removal--Check the instructions---Keep the area wet--Wear a respirator--and get the old flooring out of there.

Most dumps and garbage services will pick up the debris if they are double bagged.--Mike--


----------



## lisacolin (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

I was guessing it couldn't go over the carpet, I was just hoping that because it's that flat carpet that the weight of the concrete maybe would work (wishful hoping)
I was thinking that it most likely needed to be removed & I don't know how I could get a floating floor to support the weight of the concrete. I really want to put more concrete in regardless because I want to put a radiant floor heating system in the basement and have heard that cement radiant systems are very efficient.
I am new here and am not sure how to get a photo on? 
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am for rip it up, photos are easy, when you take them, set the camera to the smallest file size as there is a limit, there is a paper clip on the tool bar, press that and go to your photo file and upload.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Here you go: http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/how-attach-photo-post-12559/


----------



## lisacolin (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

This picture just shows the ugly carpet over the asbestos (which is hidden under the carpet )


----------



## lisacolin (Jan 12, 2011)

*a pic of the kitchen before removing any tiles*

a pic of the kitchen before removing any tiles
and a pic of bathroom after some removal


----------

